# How to send AT-Commands via Bluetooth using JSR-82



## chao (5. Jul 2007)

Hello all,

I'm trying to write a program which should send AT-commands to a mobile phone via bluetooth. I use JSR-82 as API. The program establishes a SPP connection to the mobile phone and sends the AT-commands as a string. But the mobile phone does'nt response to the AT-commands. Is it possible to send AT-commands through a SPP connection? How can I receive a response from the mobile phone, if it gives me one?

here is the sending code:

try{
// connectionURL is got from service discovery, //servRecord.getConnectionURL(1,false)

connection = (StreamConnection) Connector.open(connectionURL);

OutputStream out = connection.openOutputStream();
InputStream in = connection.openInputStream();

String message = "ATD123445678";// AT-command to dial 12345678

// send AT-command
out.write(message.getBytes());

out.flush();
out.close();

byte buffer[] = new byte[10000];
// read the response from mobile phone
in.read(buffer);
System.out.println(buffer.toString());

connection.close();
} catch (Exception e){
e.printStackTrace();
}


Is there some thing wrong in the code? Why did the mobile phone not response to the AT-command?

thanks for any tips!


----------



## Gast (10. Jul 2007)

no answers?


----------



## Guest (12. Jul 2007)

u are sending a string to the other phone, why should it execute a at command?

how does the code from the other side look like?


----------



## chao (15. Sep 2007)

yes, there is a string sent to the phone.

but how to send a AT command?


----------

